# Roubaix Question!



## AndreRoad (Sep 16, 2011)

Hey everyone! Just ended up grabbing a new 2011 specialized roubaix elite with SRAM apex. I was riding a allez comp before. I do race every chance I get but I originally purchased the roubaix over a Tarmac due to the poorly constructed bumpiness of the roads I ride to train. I have been told that the roubaix is poor for racing but this is after it was recommended to me by a friend / fellow rider. I just wanted clarification if this is true or not! Is my source of info about it not being great for racing correct? Please let me kno! Thanks!


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

When it comes to racing "It's the rider, not the ride."

Technically speaking the Roubaix is not "race oriented" as is the Tarmac. (Taller head tube, longer wheel base, compact crankset, etc)


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

The Roubaix is a racing frame made for shitty road surfaces. Good buy.


----------



## new2rd (Aug 8, 2010)

Good call on the Apex! I'm a little partial since I have an '11 model. Racing? I guess it depends on what you want. In a smooth road TT could a Tarmac be faster? Probably. At the same TT could I find someone on a 10+ old steel frame non-areo bike? Yup and that same person is whooping up on the $4000+ bikes. I test road both the Tarmac and the Roubaix and speed wise I couldn't tell, but there was a noticeable difference with comfort on the rough road. It was an easy decision. Of course if you could TT at 25 mph you might notice a difference in speed. ? BTW, I upgraded wheels, shed 2 lbs off the bike weight increased my average speed by 1 mph and added to the comfort level by going tubeless.


----------



## AndreRoad (Sep 16, 2011)

new2rd said:


> Good call on the Apex! I'm a little partial since I have an '11 model. Racing? I guess it depends on what you want. In a smooth road TT could a Tarmac be faster? Probably. At the same TT could I find someone on a 10+ old steel frame non-areo bike? Yup and that same person is whooping up on the $4000+ bikes. I test road both the Tarmac and the Roubaix and speed wise I couldn't tell, but there was a noticeable difference with comfort on the rough road. It was an easy decision. Of course if you could TT at 25 mph you might notice a difference in speed. ? BTW, I upgraded wheels, shed 2 lbs off the bike weight increased my average speed by 1 mph and added to the comfort level by going tubeless.


Thanks everyone for the feedback! Would you be able to tell me what wheels you went to? And what was the cost?


----------



## carrock (Aug 10, 2009)

Roubaix elite is a great bike but they skimp on the wheels to keep the cost down

I fitted Roval Fusee SL wheels (1460 grammes ) with Schwalbe ultremo tyres and turbo tubes and saved around 1kg ( 2.2 pounds ) in weight and drastically reduced rolling resistance. Transformed the bike. Best £250 I ever spent


----------



## AndreRoad (Sep 16, 2011)

carrock said:


> Roubaix elite is a great bike but they skimp on the wheels to keep the cost down
> 
> I fitted Roval Fusee SL wheels (1460 grammes ) with Schwalbe ultremo tyres and turbo tubes and saved around 1kg ( 2.2 pounds ) in weight and drastically reduced rolling resistance. Transformed the bike. Best £250 I ever spent


Where could i purchase these? Is there a website??


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

AndreRoad said:


> Where could i purchase these? Is there a website??


Roval are Specialized's in-house wheels (Specialized.com) but for the money (or less) you can get as much wheel (or more) elsewhere.


----------



## carrock (Aug 10, 2009)

RJP Diver said:


> Roval are Specialized's in-house wheels (Specialized.com) but for the money (or less) you can get as much wheel (or more) elsewhere.


I paid £180 (about $300US) for the wheels in a sale. Normally you'd pay upwards of £300 or $500 for wheels of this quality. Mavic Ksyrium elite are similar weight but around twice the price

Tyres are available for about £40/$70 and Turbo tubes are specialized lightweight racing tunes at £6/$10 each.

Schwalbe - Professional Bikes Tires

is the canadian link for the tyres- ultremo ZX


----------



## mojohnson85 (Sep 17, 2011)

How do the stock wheels on the roubaix compare to the caad10's Mavic Aksium? Im debating between the 2011 roubaix elite apex and the caad10 3 ultegra. carbon vs higher end components???? Im confused


----------



## carrock (Aug 10, 2009)

Aksiums are slightly lighter at 1800 grammes- WHR500 wheels on the Roubaix are nearer 1900. Both are heavy budget wheelsets.

I'd go for the roubaix as it has a more comfortable frame that will soak up the road buzz better, and you'll be changing the wheels anyway.

To be honest, I have a Roubaix Pro with 140 gramme Roval Fusees, and it's the only bike I have that didnt want to make me junk the wheels straight away. 

On many sub £3000/$5000 bikes the wheels underperform the frame purely to save costs

If you can, I'd look for an ex demo Roubaix Expert as you will be getting a better frame, better wheels and an Ultegra group, for not much more than a new elite


----------



## AndreRoad (Sep 16, 2011)

Ahhh i should have looked into that. I already picked up the roubaix elite. Went for a 35mi today. Love it, except when i pedal hard i feel my feet kind of buzzing or vibrating a bit. Not sure why


----------



## new2rd (Aug 8, 2010)

I went with Mavic K10's which are basically Ksyrium SL's with some material taken off. I went with the Hutchinson Intensive road tubeless tires recommended from LBS. I think the entire package was $1k. Like most everyone else, wheels seem to be the best bang for the buck and the #1 upgrade. I also replaced the saddle after testing out a bunch of them. She's good to go now!


----------



## jagron11 (Jul 10, 2011)

Picked up my 2011 roubaix elite today as well. Christened it with an 18 mi coast ride. Absolutely loved it can't wait to get to ride again.


----------



## carrock (Aug 10, 2009)

how do tubeless tyres help road buzz?

Not doubting just wondering?


----------



## new2rd (Aug 8, 2010)

Road buzz will always be there. I ride every mile on chip seal and although the wheels w/ tubeless helped out a bunch, it's still there. I feel it a lot more going 25 mph or more. I have accepted the buzz, but then again the tubeless set-up at 90 psi seem to make a noticeable difference.


----------



## new2rd (Aug 8, 2010)

Not sure really. Maybe because you can use lower pressure? Maybe someone here can chime in. I just know that everyone swears by them over here and when I first bought my bike over a year ago I could tell the difference between tubes and tubeless... just took me a little while to upgrade.


----------

